# E/M with tube change



## kandigrl79 (Mar 18, 2008)

As regards to ED coding, if the ED physician changes the catheter or the PEG tube, would you bill that in addition to the E/M code?


----------



## jennifer.cooper (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes append the modifier


----------

